# Is it overkill to have two kinds of stuffing?



## SolaScriptura (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm going to have traditional bread stuffing and also cornbread stuffing. Is that overkill?


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Nov 25, 2009)

And no oyster stuffing?


----------



## Ivan (Nov 25, 2009)

MLCOPE2 said:


> And no oyster stuffing?



A total must!


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Nov 25, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> I'm going to have traditional bread stuffing and also cornbread stuffing. Is that overkill?



No.


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 25, 2009)

Not at all, perfect complement to each other.


----------



## MMasztal (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes, it is absolutely unnecessary to kill both wheat and corn plants to satiate your gluttony!


----------



## nicnap (Nov 25, 2009)

Not at all...as long as you have enough gravy to cover both kinds.


----------



## Andres (Nov 25, 2009)

_two _kinds of stuffings...that's it?


----------



## tlharvey7 (Nov 25, 2009)

i'll let ya know when we come over!


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 25, 2009)

We always have at least two types of dressing. Cornbread dressing, dry. Cornbread dressing, moist. And, usually, we have Cornbread Dressing with oysters in it.


----------



## Wayne (Nov 25, 2009)

Most families probably do have more than one kind of stuffing, to satisfy all tastes.

It's only overkill if you have three, four or more helpings!


----------



## Virginia Marine (Nov 25, 2009)

Focus on one awesome stuffing... I actually grill a turkey every year and spend much of my effort on making a great stuffing (cornbread, sausage, mushrooms, onions, peppers, etc...) to stuff the bird... Actually stuffing the bird makes all the difference in the world...


----------

